# Nippelboard-Buttons



## Microhome (14. September 2005)

Hallo liebe Community,
mich interessiert wie man solche Buttons machen kann!?
Habt ihr ne Idee - kann man die direkt in Flash bauen oder sollte man die beiden Stadien in PS zeichnen und dann in Flash importieren? Über 'ne Step-by-Step Anleitung oder nen Tutorial (Link) würd ich mich freuen!!


Liebe Grüße
micro


Nippelboard: http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/downloads/nippelboard.html


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. September 2005)

_Was_ sind "Nippelboard-Buttons"?   

Gruß
.


----------



## Microhome (14. September 2005)

Sorry, hatte den Link vergssen!
Nippelboard von Raab.. hatte das vor paar Jahren schonmal gebaut aber weiß nicht mehr wie. Da hatte ich nen Nippel-O-Mat und nen Bohlen-O-Mat. Weiß nur nicht mehr wie ich die Buttons gemacht hatte


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. September 2005)

Na ja,

Du brauchst natürlich zwei Zustände für die Buttons. Ob Du die beide mit Photoshop erstellst, oder direkt in Flash (Vektorgrafik) ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht genau, wo das Problem liegt: Geht es darum, wie Du die Zustände beim Klick austauschst?

Gruß
.


----------



## Microhome (14. September 2005)

Nein es geht mir darum wie ich genau solche Buttons hinbekomme, die sollen nämlich echt wirken. Ich kann auch einfach ne Fläche pink malen und bei over dann ne hellgüne Fläche einbinden. Aber es soll eben wie so ein Knopf aussehen.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. September 2005)

Hmm...

dann wär es vielleicht eher ein Thema fürs Photoshop-Forum als für Flash (bzw. für alle Grafikboards - auch mit Vektoren lässt sich erwas realistisches erstellen, erfordert aber meistens mehr Erfahrung). 

Die beste Lösung in solchen Fällen ist meist immer noch: Echte Buttons fotografieren.

Gruß
.


----------



## Microhome (14. September 2005)

Dann verschieb das mal bitte nen Mod nach Photoshop...
Würd trotzdem gern wissen, wie man das real darstellen / zeichnen kann.

schon geschehen. 

-D-


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. September 2005)

Argh! ^^ Sag das ´doch, dass Du schon einen neuen Thread zu dem Thema hier aufgemacht hast - jetzt hab ichs brav verschoben und das Thema ist doppelt (und ich habe im PS-Forum keine Adminrechte). Vielleicht löscht ja jemand anderes einen der beiden Threads.

Gruß
.


----------



## Microhome (15. September 2005)

Okay, danke. Warte aber noch immer auf Antworten..


----------

